# [US NR] Kevin Costello III - 26.09 4x4 Single



## KCuber (Sep 28, 2014)

Got it back


----------



## supercavitation (Sep 28, 2014)

That breaks the previous USNR by nearly a second and a half. You're incredible!


----------

